# Trasgredire



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

secondo voi si tradisce per delusione o cose simile o perchè la trasgressione ci fa palpitare?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> secondo voi si tradisce per delusione o cose simile o perchè la trasgressione ci fa palpitare?



Beh la trasgressione è na bella roba eh?
Ben arrivato...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> secondo voi si tradisce per delusione o cose simile o perchè la trasgressione ci fa palpitare?



I casi sono tanti.
Secondo me il caso più frequente è la delusione, ma anche noia o semplice disinteresse.

Tu che ne dici?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> secondo voi si tradisce per delusione o cose simile o perchè la trasgressione ci fa palpitare?


 si tragredisce per confermare la regola a quelli che non trasgrediscono


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> si tragredisce per confermare la regola a quelli che non trasgrediscono


Poi la trasgressione diventa na regola e un'abitudine...e devi alzare la posta...finchè il giro si chiude ed essere trasgressivo significa mettere la testa a posto...:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi la trasgressione diventa na regola e un'abitudine...e devi alzare la posta...finchè il giro si chiude ed essere trasgressivo significa mettere la testa a posto...:carneval:


 infatti spesso mi sento decisamente molto trasgressiva:mrgreen:


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

credo che quella adrenalina che balla nel cervello e percuote il corpo nacse solo dalla trasgressione.


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

quante ipocrisie ci sono nel rapporto di coppia?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> quante ipocrisie ci sono nel rapporto di coppia?


Ma poi alla fine ce li dirai anche a noi i risultati del test ? :mrgreen:

Scherzo ovviamente......


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> quante ipocrisie ci sono nel rapporto di coppia?


 senti , secondo me il tuo messaggio è chiaro: che bello trasgredire , chi non lo fa è un ipocrita
Alea iacta est


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> quante ipocrisie ci sono nel rapporto di coppia?



*Una MAREA 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F3AKtEiCxM
*​


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

la religione, la famiglia, l'essere giudicati,i figli, la mamma, niente ci frena, e chi lo reprime lo sogna!


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> la religione, la famiglia, l'essere giudicati,i figli, la mamma, niente ci frena, e chi lo reprime lo sogna!



Diciamo che, per la "trasgressione" si e' pronti a sacrificare e giocarsi tutto.


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

la religione, la famiglia, l'essere giudicati,i figli, la mamma, niente ci frena, e chi lo reprime lo sogna!


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

è vero è proprio nel rischiare di perdere tutto che che scatta la trasgressione, è una forma di masochismo?


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> è vero è proprio nel rischiare di perdere tutto che che scatta la trasgressione, è una forma di masochismo?



Piu' che masochismo e' ignorare, non conoscersi nel profondo ... non sapere chi si e' e, cosa si vuole essere.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

per me si tradisce innanzitutto perché ci manca qualcosa nel nostro rapporto di coppia ma anche perché ci piace la persona con cui tradiamo

la questione della trasgressione per me è una stronzata (IMHO)


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> per me si tradisce innanzitutto perché ci manca qualcosa nel nostro rapporto di coppia ma anche perché ci piace la persona con cui tradiamo
> 
> la questione della trasgressione per me è una stronzata (IMHO)


E quando si HA tutto?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E quando si HA tutto?


perché la carne è debole

ci piace l'altro... e cediamo

alcuni resistono alle tentazioni, altri no

probabilmente chi non resiste ha valori morali più bassi di chi resiste

comunque io la cosa della trasgressione non la vedo così importante, anzi, tutt'altro


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

ma dai quante donne e uomini non hanno di che lamentarsi del proprio compagno e tradiscono, addirittura si tradisce anche l'amante, anche li manca qualcosa?


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> perché la carne è debole
> 
> ci piace l'altro... e cediamo
> 
> ...


Questione di opinioni, ognuno espone la sua.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> ma dai quante donne e uomini non hanno di che lamentarsi del proprio compagno e tradiscono, addirittura si tradisce anche l'amante, anche li manca qualcosa?





quintina ha detto:


> per me si tradisce innanzitutto perché ci manca qualcosa nel nostro rapporto di coppia ma anche *perché ci piace la persona con cui tradiamo*
> 
> la questione della trasgressione per me è una stronzata (IMHO)




attrazione fisica (o mentale)


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> ma dai quante donne e uomini non hanno di che lamentarsi del proprio compagno e tradiscono, addirittura si tradisce anche l'amante, anche li manca qualcosa?



Appunto :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questione di opinioni, ognuno espone la sua.


ci mancherebbe



io parlo per quella che è stata la mia esperienza


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

beh, nel MIO caso la trasgressione non c'entrava niente di niente

non ho mai provato il brivido del proibito di cui spesso leggo qua

mai provato l'eccitazione data dal pericolo

anzi, a me il pericolo provocava ansia, più che eccitazione


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe
> 
> 
> 
> io parlo per quella che è stata la mia esperienza


Anche io  .


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

brava l'esperienza vissuta, c'è ancora quella che arriverà però.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> brava l'esperienza vissuta, c'è ancora quella che arriverà però.


guarda che non ho mica 20 anni (e nemmeno 30)


PS per caso stai scrivendo anche tu la tesi di laurea?


----------



## oceansize (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> ma dai quante donne e uomini non hanno di che lamentarsi del proprio compagno e tradiscono, addirittura si tradisce anche l'amante, anche li manca qualcosa?


prova il paracadutismo :up:


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> beh, nel MIO caso la trasgressione non c'entrava niente di niente
> 
> non ho mai provato il brivido del proibito di cui spesso leggo qua
> 
> ...


Da quello che hai raccontato di te, la tua e' stata una necessita', cosa ben diversa da chi vuole trasgredire avendo gia' tutto.


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

basta lauree, poi i miei 47 anni mi fanno amare altro.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Da quello che hai raccontato di te, la tua e' stata una necessita', cosa ben diversa da chi vuole trasgredire avendo gia' tutto.


Non è vero, Marì. Nessuna vera necessità. Avrei potuto benissimo farne a meno (abbiamo di là l'esempio di Wise: 4 anni di astinenza... _sperando di non riaccendere la miccia anche di qua)_. Ma non l'ho fatto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> basta lauree, poi i miei 47 anni mi fanno amare altro.


ti fanno amare la trasgressione?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Marzo 2011)

A me piacerebbe tanto invece avere una definizione esaustiva di Trasgressione.......oggi, 23 Marzo 2011, definire come trasgressiva la scopatina extra rimediata al di fuori del rapporto coniugale, visti i numeri e le statistiche, non mi sembra affatto una trasgressione...


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

la trasgressione non nego che mi prende, ma amo tante cose dalle più semplici e naturali a quelle più personali e complicate.comunque anche nel vivere mia trasgressione ho i miei limiti.


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

chiamarla scopatina mi sa un po di cagnolino, non è quella la trasgressione.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> la trasgressione non nego che mi prende, ma amo tante cose dalle più semplici e naturali a quelle più personali e complicate.comunque anche nel vivere mia trasgressione ho i miei limiti.


Mi ricollego a Tubarao:

definisci "trasgressione"


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> la trasgressione non nego che mi prende, ma amo tante cose dalle più semplici e naturali a quelle più personali e complicate.comunque anche nel vivere mia trasgressione ho i miei limiti.


La trasgressione piu' sana e' quella della tavola e quella di far finta di non sentire la sveglia al mattino.


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

trasgredire non significa fare sesso e basta, altrimenti pagare un rapporto significa trasgredire,  trasgredire significa non essere convenzionali, fuori dagli schemi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> trasgredire non significa fare sesso e basta, altrimenti pagare un rapporto significa trasgredire,  trasgredire significa non essere convenzionali, fuori dagli schemi.


OVVERO???

qualche esempio?


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

brava mary:upttimo esempio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> brava mary:upttimo esempio


ah beh...


allora dimenticate tutto quello che ho detto:


sono una grandissima TR.........asgressiva!


----------



## bastardo dentro (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi ricollego a Tubarao:
> 
> definisci "trasgressione"


 
24 ore con due escort, ma di quelle belle, in un hotel di lusso da qualche parte in europa e fiumi di champagne... fatto haimè anche questo.... sarò un piccolo borghese arricchito ma questa, di tutte, è stata forse la trasgressione e la negazione più grande di tutto ciò che sono o meglio, che avrei voluto essere.....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> brava *mary*:upttimo esempio


Grazie  pero io mi chiamo *Mari'*  e non Mary  non comiciare a trasgredire


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

mari mai alla chat


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> mari mai alla chat


un altro che vuole chattare!


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> 24 ore con due escort, ma di quelle belle, in un hotel di lusso da qualche parte in europa e fiumi di champagne... fatto haimè anche questo.... sarò un piccolo borghese arricchito ma questa, di tutte, è stata forse la trasgressione e la negazione più grande di tutto ciò che sono o meglio, che avrei voluto essere.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


 il problema vero è quando la trasgressione ha un prezzo aggiuntivo anche per qualcun altro.quando siamo  solo noi a pagare sarebbe una scelta più che lecita


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> mari mai alla *chat*



ORRORE!!!

​


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*.........*

La ia trasgressione più grande?L'esser fedele.......!!


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

cavolo in questo forum bisogna essere sempre lucidi e precisi.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> mari mai alla chat





quintina ha detto:


> un altro che vuole chattare!


Cioè, me stai a dì che voleva scrivere: "Marì ma hai la chat", ma invece gli è uscita quella cosa lì ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> cavolo in questo forum bisogna essere sempre lucidi e precisi.


E mica stamo a pettinà le bambole


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè, me stai a dì che voleva scrivere: "Marì ma hai la chat", ma invece gli è uscita quella cosa lì ? :mrgreen:


No, io credevo che volesse dire: Marì vai alla chat!

l'avevo inteso come un ordine!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> La ia trasgressione più grande?L'esser fedele.......!!


e paghi anche tutte le tasse...

sei un tipo inaffidabbbile, sappilo....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

devo aver litigato con la consecutio temporum :unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ORRORE!!!​
> 
> ​


 questo tuo orrore mi intriga :rotfl:


----------



## bastardo dentro (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema vero è quando la trasgressione ha un prezzo aggiuntivo anche per qualcun altro.quando siamo solo noi a pagare sarebbe una scelta più che lecita


forse non sarebbe più trasgressione..... ma semplicemente vivere la propria personalità..... se fossi stato solo non avrei intepretato quell'atto cometrasgressivo, magari estremo, ma non trasgressivo. trasgredire - per me - significa venir meno alla propria parola, al proprio credo a ciò che si è (intimamente...)


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*Stermi*

Le pago perchè son costretto caro mio......se non con il......!!:up:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le pago perchè son costretto caro mio......se non con il......!!:up:


(Intonare alla meno male che zilvio c'e')...

Meno male che ce staaaate voooooi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*Stermi*

Per favore non nominarmi quel nome per favore.....!:incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per favore non nominarmi quel nome per favore.....!:incazzato:


Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,
Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,
Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,
Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,
Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,
Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,
Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,
Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,
Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,Silvio,

scusa ma me devo sincera' della tua guarigione...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

vorrei essere normale, come si fà?


----------



## Sabina (23 Marzo 2011)

mari' ha detto:


> e quando si ha tutto?


se si tradisce non si ha tutto... Qualcosa manca


----------



## Sabina (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> ma dai quante donne e uomini non hanno di che lamentarsi del proprio compagno e tradiscono, addirittura si tradisce anche l'amante, anche li manca qualcosa?


Si, manca qualcosa dentro se stessi


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

manca qualcosa sicuramente, ma è altrettanto sicuro che molto difficilmente si trova, è il gatto che si morde la coda


----------



## Sabina (23 Marzo 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> 24 ore con due escort, ma di quelle belle, in un hotel di lusso da qualche parte in europa e fiumi di champagne... fatto haimè anche questo.... sarò un piccolo borghese arricchito ma questa, di tutte, è stata forse la trasgressione e la negazione più grande di tutto ciò che sono o meglio, che avrei voluto essere.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> vorrei essere normale, come si fà?


Basta crederlo....:mrgreen:

qua fanno tutti cosi'...

che ce vo'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

dicono che un uomo tradisce per sentirsi maschio una donna lo fa per amore, sara vero?
:nuke:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> dicono che un uomo tradisce per sentirsi maschio una donna lo fa per amore, sara vero?
> :nuke:


balle, specie la seconda...

e' che la ciulada fine a se stessa pare brutto anche se sollazza... 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> dicono che un uomo tradisce per sentirsi maschio una donna lo fa per amore, sara vero?
> :nuke:


Devo ancora trovarla la donna che in fatto di sesso ha pensieri più puri dei miei.....e i miei sono molto X-Rated.


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

le donne non partecipano come mai?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

*c'è un interruttore?*



nicoladm ha detto:


> le donne non partecipano come mai?


 com'è che si spegne:mrgreen:?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> le donne non partecipano come mai?


????

quelle di prima mica so' trans'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

si ma è interessante sapere,quando si è mascherati, come qui nel forum, ma le donne perche lo fanno, sono tutte innamorate?


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> com'è che si spegne:mrgreen:?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> manca qualcosa sicuramente, ma è altrettanto sicuro che molto difficilmente si trova, è il gatto che si morde la coda



:up:

Giusto....


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> si ma è interessante sapere,quando si è mascherati, come qui nel forum, ma le donne perche lo fanno, sono tutte innamorate?


La *dissonanza cognitiva* è un concetto introdotto da Leon Festinger nel 1957 in psicologia sociale, e ripreso successivamente in ambito clinico da Milton Erickson,  per descrivere la situazione di complessa elaborazione cognitiva in cui  credenze, nozioni, opinioni elicitate contemporaneamente nel soggetto  in relazione ad un tema si trovano a contrastare funzionalmente tra  loro; esempi ne sono la "dissonanza per incoerenza logica",  la dissonanza con le tendenze del comportamento passato, la dissonanza  relativa all’ambiente con cui l’individuo si trova ad interagire  (dissonanza per costumi culturali).

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> si ma è interessante sapere,quando si è mascherati, come qui nel forum, ma le donne perche lo fanno, sono tutte innamorate?


No non tutte. Credo che questo sia un bel luogo comune


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> si ma è interessante sapere,quando si è mascherati, come qui nel forum, ma le donne perche lo fanno, sono tutte innamorate?


te l'ho detto: attrazione fisica o mentale!


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

e che c'èntra? questo e quello che dicono tu che dici?


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

quindi smentisci la storia dell'amore? si utilizza la parola amore per giustificarsi?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> quindi smentisci la storia dell'amore? si utilizza la parola amore per giustificarsi?


se ti riferisci a me, visto che non quoti....

ao' e' gratis, nun se paga di piu'...:mrgreen:

il comportamento e' gia' stato decodificato...

l'adattamento s'innesca per stare in un finto equilibrio che pero' funzica...

contente loro, contenti tutti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> e che c'èntra? questo e quello che dicono tu che dici?


Te l'ho detto. io credo di no. Ma ognuna di noi ha avuto le sue motivazioni


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> e che c'èntra? questo e quello che dicono tu che dici?


con chi parli?


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

nn era per te, non sono pratico scusa


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

non sono pratico scusa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> non sono pratico scusa


schiaccia il tastino "quote" a destra del messaggio che vuoi quotare


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> con chi parli?





quintina ha detto:


> schiaccia il tastino "quote" a destra del messaggio che vuoi quotare


 grazie ho fatto bene?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> con chi parli?


 qui è casa rossi lei chi è ?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui è casa rossi lei chi è ?


ammazza che nome banale che hai...

te facevo piu' fine...manco la servitu' che te risponne ar telefono...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui è casa rossi lei chi è ?


 nicola


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> nicola


Colino per gli amici?

Ma sei di Bolzano per caso?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> vorrei essere normale, come si fà?


Cos'è la normalità?
Qualcosa che decide la società per te...

In che senso vuoi essere normale? Stai vivendo un disagio?


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Colino per gli amici?
> 
> Ma sei di Bolzano per caso?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 no di napoli


----------



## Sabina (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> dicono che un uomo tradisce per sentirsi maschio una donna lo fa per amore, sara vero?
> :nuke:


No


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> no di napoli





:uhoh:​


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Cos'è la normalità?
> Qualcosa che decide la società per te...
> 
> In che senso vuoi essere normale? Stai vivendo un disagio?


 normale è colui il quale risponde ai canoni che detta la società, io sono senza canoni.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> no di napoli


sei sicuro?

l'accendiamo?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :uhoh:​


 ho detto qualcosa di male, razzista?


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :uhoh:​


 che significa utente indipendente?


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> ho detto qualcosa di male, *razzista?*



A Me ​


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> che significa utente indipendente?


piu' o meno senza canoni come te....

anarchico...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> che significa utente indipendente?



Dai Tempo al Tempo e capirai ​


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dai Tempo al Tempo e capirai ​


 trasgressiva la cosa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> si ma è interessante sapere,quando si è mascherati, come qui nel forum, ma le donne perche lo fanno, sono tutte innamorate?


Sti cazzi :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> trasgressiva la cosa



Non direi, regolamentare semmai  .


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sti cazzi :carneval:


 cioè?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sti cazzi :carneval:


Era sufficiente fargli notare il tuo sottonick....:mrgreen:

comunque mejo abbonda'...:up:

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

edit......

orpo....

vabbe' passa ai disegnini, va...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non direi, regolamentare semmai  .


 sarà la capacità di autogestirsi nel sito


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> no di napoli


Comunque, Nicola di Marano, Melito o Mugnano? ... oppure di Marechiaro?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> nicola


 ah, nicola ciao...dimmi


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comunque, Nicola di Marano, Melito o Mugnano? ... oppure di Rarechiaro?


 napoli non periferia


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, nicola ciao...dimmi


 mi ero solo presentato


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> sarà la capacità di *autogestirsi* nel sito


GIA' :up: io difficilmente Trasgredisco, a volte "Trascendo" ma ... so chi sono, quanto valgo, cosa voglio e, dove posso e voglio arrivare ... poi mi ricordo chi sono, quanto valgo e, mi riprendo il mio posto/ruolo e chi Voglio essere.


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> napoli non periferia


Scusa ho corretto, intendevo Marechiaro (che periferia non e') quartiere Montecalvario?


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa ho corretto, intendevo Marechiaro (che periferia non e') quartiere Montecalvario?


allora alla periferia di marechiaro, centro direzionale


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA' :up: io difficilmente Trasgredisco, a volte "Trascendo" ma ... so chi sono, quanto valgo, cosa voglio e, dove posso e voglio arrivare ... poi mi ricordo chi sono, quanto valgo e, mi riprendo il mio posto/ruolo e chi Voglio essere.


 i piedi ben piantati a terra


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> allora alla periferia di marechiaro, centro direzionale


Ma la "M" di "Nicola d m" sta per cosa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> cioè?


Cioè io non sono innamorata.


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma la "M" di "Nicola d m" sta per cosa?


 cognome


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> i piedi ben piantati a terra


Si, fin dalla nascita


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cioè io non sono innamorata.


 come mai?


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, fin dalla nascita


 grande dote


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Era sufficiente fargli notare il tuo sottonick....:mrgreen:
> 
> *comunque mejo abbonda'*...:up:
> 
> ...


Si sa mai, poi viene il periodo di vacche magre


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> come mai?


 
Ma che è...na chat?


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> grande dote


Tragedia per mia Madre mio fratello


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tragedia per mia Madre mio fratello


 ma stiamo utilizzando male questo sito?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

trasgredire è un po' come morire


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> ma stiamo utilizzando male questo sito?



Affatto! ... poi dipende da cosa cerchi/vuoi  cosa ti serve?


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Affatto! ... poi dipende da cosa cerchi/vuoi  cosa ti serve?


 non cerco niente,cosa potrei trovare in un forum? solo un confronto di esperienze, non ho mai fatto scalette o programmi


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> trasgredire è un po' come morire


 io mi sento molto vivo


----------



## Tubarao (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> trasgredire è un po' come morire


Amare significa non dover mai dire mi dispiace......


Dandadadadaaaaaaannnn dandadadadadadaaaaaaaaaannnnnnn
daaaaaaaaan daaaaaaaaaannnn

PS: Quanto era bella Ali McGraw...........:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> non cerco niente,cosa potrei trovare in un forum? Solo un confronto di esperienze, non ho mai fatto scalette o programmi



ok!


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ok!


 oltre al forum cosa'altro c'è qui?


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Amare significa non dover mai dire mi dispiace......
> 
> 
> Dandadadadaaaaaaannnn dandadadadadadaaaaaaaaaannnnnnn
> ...


VERO! ... e' morta Liz Taylor:

http://trovacinema.repubblica.it/multimedia/copertina/liz-taylor-sul-set/28864618/1/1?ref=HREC1-7

Un'altra molto bella.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Schiaffo di donna, bacio d'amore...ale'...

(me vergogno come un ladro...cribbio)...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> VERO! ... e' morta Liz Taylor:
> 
> http://trovacinema.repubblica.it/multimedia/copertina/liz-taylor-sul-set/28864618/1/1?ref=HREC1-7
> 
> Un'altra molto bella.


 grande donna, anzi femmina


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> oltre al forum cosa'altro c'è qui?


... a volte distribuiscono i pasticcini :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: scherzo Nico'  ... comunque se puo' servire anche io sono di Naoli, ora pero' vivo in Sicilia dove amano all'osceno i napoletani


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> secondo voi si tradisce per delusione o cose simile o perchè la trasgressione ci fa palpitare?


Per delusione è una scusa.
Cose simili pure.
Trasgressione è una motivazione comprensibile.

Per me.


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a volte distribuiscono i pasticcini :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: scherzo Nico'  ... comunque se puo' servire anche io sono di Naoli, ora pero' vivo in Sicilia dove amano all'osceno i napoletani


 vbero i siciliani ci amano, bello il profumo della sicilia


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

al contadino non far sapere quanto è bello trasgredire con le pere


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Per delusione è una scusa.
> Cose simili pure.
> Trasgressione è una motivazione comprensibile.
> 
> Per me.


 è un parere, ma comprensibile è un po come misurare, si puo misurare la trasgressione?


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> al contadino non far sapere quanto è bello trasgredire con le pere


 simpatica


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> vbero i siciliani ci amano, bello il profumo della sicilia


Quando non c'e' monnezza in giro si, e' una terra ospitale.


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando non c'e' monnezza in giro si, e' una terra ospitale.


ci sono stato due anni fa, solo per poco, a palermo


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> ci sono stato due anni fa, solo per poco, a *palermo*


E' terribile la situazione, devo dire che dalle mie parti si sta abbastanza bene e, non ci sono zanzare e mosce :mrgreen:


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' terribile la situazione, devo dire che dalle mie parti si sta abbastanza bene e, non ci sono zanzare e mosce :mrgreen:


 è vero ci sono tante mosche in sicilia, sono stato anni fa a ragusa,quante mosche che c'erano, fu una vacanza con la dieta


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> simpatica


 come un orzaiolo spruzzato dall'acqua di mare in un pomeriggio in barca a vela


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> è vero ci sono tante mosche in sicilia, sono stato anni fa a ragusa,*quante mosche* che c'erano, fu una vacanza con la dieta


Sapessi in Calabria poi  vanno in giro armate in coalizione con le vespe :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> è un parere, ma comprensibile è un po come misurare, si puo misurare la trasgressione?


Non misuro nulla, quale che sia il tasso di trasgressione desiderata è pur sempre trasgressione: voglia di diverso, semplice noia del vecchio. Che sia tanta o poca, se porta a tradire è un motivo (anche se per me ignobile).


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sapessi in Calabria poi  vanno in giro armate in coalizione con le vespe :carneval:


 vi lascio una serena serata, vado a prendere un po di vita


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> vi lascio una serena serata, vado a prendere un po di vita


Ciao Nicola, e' stato un piacere  a presto o tardi chissa' ...  :up:


----------



## nicoladm (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao Nicola, e' stato un piacere  a presto o tardi chissa' ...  :up:


 anche per me ciao


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Marzo 2011)

Questo thread è uno spasso, e rilassante pure.

Nicò, si fregn...


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Questo thread è uno spasso, e rilassante pure.
> 
> *Nicò, si fregn...*










​


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ​


Marì, tu nun può capì, nun è napulitan...


----------



## Amoremio (23 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Marì, tu nun può capì, nun è napulitan...


 
bè
praticamente ... è esperanto:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Marì, tu nun può capì, nun è napulitan...


Cambia qualcosa?


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bè
> praticamente ... è esperanto:carneval:


Amoremio, non volevo dirlo, soprattutto per le signore.
Ma non ce l'ho fatta a tenermi.


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cambia qualcosa?


No, è uguale.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

però ragazzi, santa pazienza..tutti questi ot, cribbio!


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> No, è uguale.


Ma il sospetto da dove e' partito? Voglio capire :mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ragazzi, santa pazienza..tutti questi ot, cribbio!


Effettivamente, per me poi è quasi una trasgressione.

Non mi riconosco e tu non è che stai tanto meglio...


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma il sospetto da dove e' partito? Voglio capire :mrgreen:


Ci arriverai cara col tempo.....tantissimo tempo...


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Effettivamente, per me poi è quasi una trasgressione.
> 
> Non mi riconosco e tu non è che stai tanto meglio...








oggi ridevo da sola come una scema; sarà la ridarola primaverile


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ci arriverai cara col tempo.....tantissimo tempo...


... a me ha dato da pensare questa risposta


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=125851&postcount=116


Sei pratico di Napoli?


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> oggi ridevo da sola come una scema; sarà la ridarola primaverile


E l'avevo capito sai.....pure io, tanto che non ce la faccio più a scrivere.

Mi devo allontanare da questo forum per un po'....


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a me ha dato da pensare questa risposta
> 
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=125851&postcount=116
> ...


No Marì, non c'entra.....sono stato a Napoli solo una volta.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> quante ipocrisie ci sono nel rapporto di coppia?


Molte.
Quando va in aceto saltano fuori tutte, è come se esplodesse una santa Barbara.
Tutto questo è magistralmente dipinto in un assoluto capolavoro:
"Scene da un matrimonio" di Bergman.

Un film choccante, prima tu sei portato a pensare che la coppia A si ami e la coppia B si odi.
Alla fine riesce a dimostrare che B si ama, e A era solo legata da idiote convenienze borghesi.

Ogni tanto se non ho sonno riguardo quel film.
Lascia la giusta amarezza in bocca.
Hai amato?
Ok...ora paghi con la delusione.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> oggi ridevo da sola come una scema; sarà la ridarola primaverile


betty mi piace sempre
è stata pure il mio primo avatar, mi pare

e questa mi piace moltissimo
bellabellabella:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> sarà la capacità di autogestirsi nel sito


 hmmm ... se non lo vedo, non credo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma la "M" di "Nicola d m" sta per cosa?


Vorrei ricordarti che nel regolamento sta scritto:
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/faq.php?faq=faq_regolamento_20100807#faq_faq_09_12_2010


> *Investigazione privata sull'identità di persone virtuali, fisiche e utenti clonati (09/12/2010)*
> E' stato detto e ridetto, che le indagini personali al riguardo dei presunti o veri cloni sono di natura privata e i risultati delle proprie indagini non vanno rivelati in alcun modo. Le indagini al riguardo dell'identità presunta o reale degli utenti sono riservate all'amministrazione del forum.
> 
> I futuri investigatori, incapaci di tenere i loro "corpo di reato" segreti, saranno esclusi permanentemente.


Comprendo la tua curiosità, ma per tutela degli utenti ti devo invitare di lasciar stare. Grazie.


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

Admin ha detto:


> Vorrei ricordarti che nel regolamento sta scritto:
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/faq.php?faq=faq_regolamento_20100807#faq_faq_09_12_2010
> 
> 
> Comprendo la tua curiosità, ma per tutela degli utenti ti devo invitare di lasciar stare. Grazie.


Senti un po:

1) chiedere cortesemente spiegazioni riguardo al nick non e' un crimine e tanto meno un reato.

2) non stavo investicando, sbagli tu ora ad accusarmi di tale azione.



3) se poi vuoi bannarmi per questioni tue, personali ... sei libero di farlo, E' casa tua ... non posso fare altro che accettare qualsiasi tua decisione.



Cordialmente
Mari' 






PS A gentile richiesta ho cancellato il mio cognone, punto.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubWMnA2VrvE&feature=related


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti un po:
> 
> 1) chiedere cortesemente spiegazioni riguardo al nick non e' un crimine e tanto meno un reato.
> 
> ...


E' andato pericolosamente vicino ai casi precedenti che hanno poi scatenato una caccia spietata ai cloni e presunti utenti reali, nell'insieme ingestibili per il sottoscritto e irrilevanti per lo svolgimento normale del forum.

Se non hai investigato, *mi scuso di aver compreso male *il comportamento simile, che purtroppo ho visto decine di volte da altri utenti.

Mi sono allarmato con o senza ragione per un fatto che nel passato ha creato un clima insopportabile di sospetto, oppressione e intolleranza verso tutti gli utenti nuovi.


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

Admin ha detto:


> E' andato pericolosamente vicino ai casi precedenti che hanno poi scatenato una caccia spietata ai cloni e presunti utenti reali, nell'insieme ingestibili per il sottoscritto e irrilevanti per lo svolgimento normale del forum.
> 
> Se non hai investigato, *mi scuso di aver compreso male *il comportamento simile, che purtroppo ho visto decine di volte da altri utenti.
> 
> Mi sono allarmato con o senza ragione per un fatto che nel passato ha creato un clima insopportabile di sospetto, oppressione e intolleranza verso tutti gli utenti nuovi.


Accetto le scuse di buongrado.

Per quello che appartiene agli altri utenti nel passato, non mi riguarda e tanto meno mi interessa ... ognuno e' norma di se stesso, io rispondo SOLO di e per Me=IO.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei mi ha sempre ricordato questa


Prego di non intrometterti quando discuto in veste da amministratore direttamente con un utente. Gli interventi possono scatenare discordie fra gli utenti e infiammare la discussione inutilmente per la parte presa.

E' già difficile fare l'amministratore, ma è ancora più difficile mantenere l'imparzialità quando si cerca di difendere i diritti di tutti. Con la presa di parte, i compiti di amministratore si trasformano nell'insignificativo atto di voler correggere una situazione che potenzialmente potrebbe sfuggire di mano.

Se in questo forum regna ora relativamente tanta pace, è perché ci siamo sforzati tutti a mantenerla.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Admin ha detto:


> Prego di non intrometterti quando discuto in veste da amministratore direttamente con un utente. Gli interventi possono scatenare discordie fra gli utenti e infiammare la discussione inutilmente per la parte presa.
> 
> E' già difficile fare l'amministratore, ma è ancora più difficile mantenere l'imparzialità quando si cerca di difendere i diritti di tutti. Con la presa di parte, i compiti di amministratore si trasformano nell'insignificativo atto di voler correggere una situazione che potenzialmente potrebbe sfuggire di mano.
> 
> Se in questo forum regna ora relativamente tanta pace, è perché ci siamo sforzati tutti a mantenerla.


Hai ragione ho tolto il post.
Capita di sbagliare.
Me ne scuso.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Questo thread è uno spasso, e rilassante pure.
> 
> Nicò, si fregn...


Tana per DM. :mrgreen:

E' un mangia mazzarelle e scrippelle 'mbusse


----------



## Amoremio (24 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tana per DM. :mrgreen:
> 
> E' un mangia mazzarelle e scrippelle 'mbusse


ti prego 
dimmi che significa 

soptrattutto perchè così magari mi distraggo da quello che vorrei dire ad admin :unhappy::unhappy:
che però ha appena detto di non intromettersi :unhappy:

fai presto ti prego


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Questo thread è uno spasso, e rilassante pure.
> 
> Nicò, si fregn...


Dotto', a chi intestiamo la fattura?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicoladm (24 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cambia qualcosa?


 buongiorno a tutti


----------



## dottor manhattan (24 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Dotto', a chi intestiamo la fattura?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A te Sterminè....pure per i danni.

La sezione di qua era tutta a posto prima che arrivavi tu.

Te stai a fà vecchio...:mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (24 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tana per DM. :mrgreen:
> 
> E' un mangia mazzarelle e scrippelle 'mbusse


Tubarao, io le vedo le tue antennine sai....stai sempre sintonizzato lo so, ma non confermerò perchè non è detto che sia come dici tu.

Ti consiglio di tenere la bocca chiusa.


----------



## dottor manhattan (24 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti prego
> dimmi che significa
> 
> soptrattutto perchè così magari mi distraggo da quello che vorrei dire ad admin :unhappy::unhappy:
> ...


Fai come ho fatto io, vai di Google e capirai....non quello che volevi ma capirai.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Fai come ho fatto io, vai di Google e capirai....non quello che volevi ma capirai.


ho capito quel che intendevi
ed era quel che volevo capire 

ma non ho capito cosa pensi che volessi capire 

comunque mi è servito a distrarmi :up:
da quel capivo di voler dire


----------



## Tubarao (24 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ti consiglio di tenere la bocca chiusa.


Ok. Scusa.


----------



## dottor manhattan (24 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho capito quel che intendevi
> ed era quel che volevo capire
> 
> ma non ho capito cosa pensi che volessi capire
> ...


Ho fatto la diagnosi....sei affetta da Minervite...:sonar:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ho fatto la diagnosi....sei affetta da Minervite...:sonar:


 
che modi! :unhappy: (*) 









:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:







(*) cit. Min


----------



## Hirohito (24 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> secondo voi si tradisce per delusione o cose simile o perchè la trasgressione ci fa palpitare?


tradire non è trasgredire. E' essere stronzi.Trasgredire è farti scopare tua moglie da un altro, ad esempio...


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> A te Sterminè....pure per i danni.
> 
> La sezione di qua era tutta a posto prima che arrivavi tu.
> 
> Te stai a fà vecchio...:mrgreen:


Purtroppo......:mrgreen:

me so' fissato co' sta canzone.....

daje de tacco, 
daje de punta, 
anvedi quan't'e' 
bona la sora assunta...

sai di chi e' per caso?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (24 Marzo 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> tradire non è trasgredire. E' essere stronzi.Trasgredire è farti scopare tua moglie da un altro, ad esempio...


Farti scopare la moglie da un altro? Cioe' d'accordo con lei? Magari in tre? Ma questo non e' trasgredire... e' giocare. Si può fare solo in determinate condizioni perché e' un gioco pericoloso...


----------



## Hirohito (24 Marzo 2011)

E certo che trasgredire è un gioco....



Sabina ha detto:


> Farti scopare la moglie da un altro? Cioe' d'accordo con lei? Magari in tre? Ma questo non e' trasgredire... e' giocare. Si può fare solo in determinate condizioni perché e' un gioco pericoloso...


----------



## dottor manhattan (24 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Purtroppo......:mrgreen:
> 
> me so' fissato co' sta canzone.....
> 
> ...


Eeeh, siamo lì....tu sta attento che se ti prende la fissa poi ci resti....


----------



## tongue of fire (24 Marzo 2011)

*il gusto di farlo...*

si trasgredisce per il solo gusto di trasgredire e sentirsi ancora vivi... il piacere che ci può donare ogni nuova avventura ovvero la persona con cui la condividiamo è sempre una sensazione unica ed irripetibile ... ognuna è diversa dall'altra... dire che si tradisce per noia o per problemi coniugali o quant'altro è solo ipocrisia!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2011)

tongue of fire ha detto:


> *si trasgredisce per il solo gusto di trasgredire e sentirsi ancora vivi...* il piacere che ci può donare ogni nuova avventura ovvero la persona con cui la condividiamo è sempre una sensazione unica ed irripetibile ... ognuna è diversa dall'altra... dire che si tradisce per noia o per problemi coniugali o quant'altro è solo ipocrisia!!


 come mai si ha bisogno di arrivare a questo e non basta una bella giornata di sole, il sapore del buon cibo, la carezza della tua donna/uomo e il sorriso di tuo figlio?


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai si ha bisogno di arrivare a questo e non basta una bella giornata di sole, il sapore del buon cibo, la carezza della tua donna/uomo *e il sorriso di tuo figlio*?


non sara' il suo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (24 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti



Buon pomeriggio Nicola  cosa ci racconti di bello oggi?


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non sara' il suo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :kick:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> tradire non è trasgredire. E' essere stronzi.Trasgredire è farti scopare tua moglie da un altro, ad esempio...


Vediamo di parlarne.
Ci sono delle regole no? 
Mamma posso andare a prendere un gelato? Si ma torna a quest'ora qui.
Vuoi mettere che una mattina, vedi tutti i tuoi compagni andare verso la scuola, e dire...ok..oggi non vado a scuola, vado a rubar ciliegie, e se sono bravo nessuno se ne accorgerà, poi faccio firma falsa sulla giustificazione...e ho combinato una di quelle che nessuno mai saprà niente.

Farsi scopare la moglie da un altro, può essere un gioco condiviso no? Non è trasgressivo, se non è da tutti moralmente rifiutato. Diventa una trasgressione se poi quel marito e moglie fanno tutti i santarellini e appaiono come persone non così maialose, in realtà se il terzo che ha partecipato parla, cala la trasgressione.

Sul tradimento che bene o male è un fenomeno sociale, ognuno di noi reagisce in maniera differente solo per quanto dà significato a questo comportamento.

Pensiamo a chi è possessivo e insicuro, che passa la vita con la paura profonda che l'altro possa tradirlo. Poi quando capita fa male eh?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2011)

tongue of fire ha detto:


> si trasgredisce per il solo gusto di trasgredire e sentirsi ancora vivi... il piacere che ci può donare ogni nuova avventura ovvero la persona con cui la condividiamo è sempre una sensazione unica ed irripetibile ... ognuna è diversa dall'altra... dire che si tradisce per noia o per problemi coniugali o quant'altro è solo ipocrisia!!


Per me è sempre stato solo staccare la spina, smettere gli abiti di gesso in cui per tante ragioni mi sono dovuto incassare e lanciarmi nei mondi del mio lato nascosto. 
Magari sognamo certe cose nelle nostre fantasie, poi diciamo, mo adesso sta a vedere che la combino per davvero.
Anche per vedere come si sta dopo no?
Per me trasgredire assomiglia molto a quello che dicevano i latini una volta all'anno è lecito insanire...
Magari è fare una cosa opposta a quella che tutti gli altri della comunità stan facendo...

Ma allora se tu dici che addurre certi motivi al tradimento è ipocrisia, come mai questo fenomeno è endemico?

Guarda che per me trasgressivo, è il fatto, che se ne parli eh?
Nel mio mondo è sempre stato:
" Una cosa che facciamo tutti, ma di cui nessuno parla!".

I disastri accadono solo nel momento che si viene beccati, ma a mio avviso, tante persone si portano nella tomba i loro segreti.


----------



## dottor manhattan (24 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai si ha bisogno di arrivare a questo e non basta una bella giornata di sole, il sapore del buon cibo, la carezza della tua donna/uomo e il sorriso di tuo figlio?


Magari ha già tutto questo. E non ci si accontenta mai.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Marzo 2011)

Trasgredire è dimostrare a sè stessi di essere più forti delle regole.
Poi finisce in cacca perchè non è vero, ma finché dura ci si sente dei galli.


----------



## dottor manhattan (24 Marzo 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Trasgredire è dimostrare a sè stessi di essere più forti delle regole.
> Poi finisce in cacca perchè non è vero, ma finché dura ci si sente dei galli.


Ma sai, forse ognuno lo fà per motivi diversi.

Magari poi si scopre che tutta quell'energia era fasulla perchè trasgredire potrebbe voler dire fuggire dalle proprie frustrazioni. Forse proprio queste ultime sono il denominatore comune in tutte le trasgressioni a prescindere dalle motivazioni.


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Magari ha già tutto questo. *E non ci si accontenta mai*.


 ma vedi per me quello che per altri è trasgredire è accontentarsi


----------



## dottor manhattan (24 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma vedi per me quello che per altri è trasgredire è accontentarsi


Esatto.
Ma più che accontentarsi, nel tuo caso, è piuttosto una condizione di appagamento.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Marzo 2011)

salve

che è successo oggi?


----------



## Eliade (24 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> salve
> 
> che è successo oggi?


Ho trasgredito....ho mangiato un cioccolatino.:sonar:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho trasgredito....ho mangiato un cioccolatino.:sonar:


solo uno?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> salve
> 
> che è successo oggi?


Tutto tranquillo direi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutto tranquillo direi


bene

allora il fumo ha fatto effetto? :canna:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> solo uno?


 
era quella la trasgressione

anzi
una vera perversione :mexican:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Marzo 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> tradire non è trasgredire. E' essere stronzi.*Trasgredire è farti scopare tua moglie da un altro*, ad esempio...


 aha ... hips ... ma poi non venire a piangere qui perché ti ha tradito :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> aha ... hips ... ma poi non venire a piangere qui perché ti ha tradito :rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (24 Marzo 2011)

tongue of fire ha detto:


> si trasgredisce per il solo gusto di trasgredire e sentirsi ancora vivi... il piacere che ci può donare ogni nuova avventura ovvero la persona con cui la condividiamo è sempre una sensazione unica ed irripetibile ... ognuna è diversa dall'altra... dire che si tradisce per noia o per problemi coniugali o quant'altro è solo ipocrisia!!


ma sì, ma sì. ognuno diverso... ma poi a un certo punto diventano tutti un po' uguali. almeno a me è successo. sempre gli stessi meccanismi, le stesse situazioni... alla fine diventa prevedibile. e lunico modo di trasgredire alla trasgressione è non trasgredire più 
 e infatti non mi darò pace fino a che non mi sarò costruito la vita di coppia più routinaria e banale che si può :singleeye:


----------



## passante (24 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> aha ... hips ... ma poi non venire a piangere qui perché ti ha tradito :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (25 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> solo uno?


Eh si, altrimenti poi me li ritrovo sui fianchi, e ti assicuro che non hanno bisogno di compagnia...:unhappy:




Amoremio ha detto:


> era quella la trasgressione
> 
> anzi
> una vera perversione :mexican:


Meno male che tu mi capisci...

Te la posso dire una cosa che ti farà arrabbiare?:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh si, altrimenti poi me li ritrovo sui fianchi, e ti assicuro che non hanno bisogno di compagnia...:unhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prego


----------



## Eliade (25 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prego


Con questo nuovo avatar ti ho scambiato per il conte almeno 5 volte nel giro di 10 minuti.


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Con questo nuovo avatar ti ho scambiato per il conte almeno 5 volte nel giro di 10 minuti.


Tranquilla domani lo cambia, ne sono sicura


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Con questo nuovo avatar ti ho scambiato per il conte almeno 5 volte nel giro di 10 minuti.


 
Mi sa che si è scollegata e ti sta' venendo a cercare.......SCAPPA


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Con questo nuovo avatar ti ho scambiato per il conte almeno 5 volte nel giro di 10 minuti.


Impossibbbile....

vedo che ci sono le palle...

almeno se il rigonfiamento nun e' ovatta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Impossibbbile....
> 
> vedo che ci sono le palle...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non gliela faccio più.....


----------



## Eliade (25 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che si è scollegata e ti sta' venendo a cercare.......SCAPPA


Oh merddd.....e 'ndo vado???    
Farfalla...prepara la cuccia del gatto che mi nascondo li?



@Marì: lo spero...non vorrei confondere le risposte! :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Con questo nuovo avatar ti ho scambiato per il conte almeno 5 volte nel giro di 10 minuti.


  

ma sei miope?
....
così miope?

cioè ...
non lo dico per le oggettive inesistenti affinità tra me e il "bip" (concorderà anche lui)

ma proprio ....
come dire ....
per il differente appeal estetico e, più propriamente, organico degli avatar

cioè ...
è come non cogliere al volo la differenza tra uno gnocco di semolino  e una fiorentina da 2 kg alla brace

bè ...

....


vieni a cena da me quando vuoi :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tranquilla domani lo cambia, ne sono sicura


grasso che cola se arrivo a stasera :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che si è scollegata e ti sta' venendo a cercare.......SCAPPA


 
no,

tenetela


la vengo a cercare per un consulto medico: 
oculista, ginecologo, endocrinologo :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (25 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma sei miope?
> ....
> così miope?
> 
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
Mi hai fatto nera e il bello è che non sono più miope da dicembre! :rotfl:

Ma non ho fatto così ai particolari...ho visto una mutanda maschile e ho pensato:"ah il conte ha sfoggiato un'altra opera della sua collezione"..
Poi ho letto il post e ho pensato "ma possibile sia il conte?"
:mexican:



Che mi prepari di buono? :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Mi hai fatto nera e il bello è che non sono più miope da dicembre! :rotfl:
> 
> Ma non ho fatto così ai particolari...ho visto una mutanda maschile e ho pensato:"ah il conte ha sfoggiato un'altra opera della sua collezione"..
> ...


bistecca alla fiorentina of course

come questa http://www.3sulblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/settembre/lucianik/gnocchi.jpg


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> grasso che cola se arrivo a stasera :mexican:


Capirai....è una vita che giro in mutande...quando le porto...

View attachment 3827


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Capirai....è una vita che giro in mutande...quando le porto...
> 
> View attachment 427


si ma almeno quelle hanno con te un'assonanza di genere 

queste mi risultano in qualche modo aliene :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si ma almeno quelle hanno con te un'assonanza di genere
> 
> queste mi risultano in qualche modo aliene :mrgreen:



Comunque rivestiti, hai dimostrato gia' tanto :mrgreen: forse troppo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si ma almeno quelle hanno con te un'assonanza di genere


Tu mi devi fare un favore, mi devi dire dove posso trovare l'immagine del tuo avatar precedente...ti spiace se non ti dico il perchè?


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comunque rivestiti, hai dimostrato gia' tanto :mrgreen: forse troppo :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ciao Marì.

E tu che ne sai?


----------



## Eliade (25 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bistecca alla fiorentina of course
> 
> come questa http://www.3sulblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/settembre/lucianik/gnocchi.jpg


Da me le bistecche sono così: http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/images/ricette/gnocchi_sorr380m.jpg


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Mi hai fatto nera e il bello è che non sono più miope da dicembre! :rotfl:
> 
> Ma non ho fatto così ai particolari...ho visto una mutanda maschile e ho pensato:"ah il conte ha sfoggiato un'altra opera della sua collezione"..
> ...


io ho pensato che volesse cucinare te


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Tu mi devi fare un favore, mi devi dire dove posso trovare l'immagine del tuo avatar precedente...ti spiace se non ti dico il perchè?




Vai qua:
http://www.google.com/search?q=l'ar...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Eliade (25 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ho pensato che volesse cucinare te


   

Allora ci esce più di una fiorentina


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ciao Marì.
> 
> E tu che ne sai?



Benissimo grazie, e tu?


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vai qua:
> http://www.google.com/search?q=l'ar...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


Thanx...


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Da me le bistecche sono così: http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/images/ricette/gnocchi_sorr380m.jpg



... alla sorrentina? :mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Benissimo grazie, e tu?


Marì che ti succede?:singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (25 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... alla sorrentina? :mrgreen:


Perché li preferisci in altro modo?


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Marì che ti succede?:singleeye:



Perche?  Qualcosa non va?


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Tu mi devi fare un favore, mi devi dire dove posso trovare l'immagine del tuo avatar precedente...ti spiace se non ti dico il perchè?


tieni conto che è quello che mi rimetterò
mi piace 
mi rappresenta

digita "fenice" su google immagini
è il terzo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora ci esce più di una fiorentina


con me si sfama per almeno un mese


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché li preferisci in altro modo?


Ma scherzi?


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche?  Qualcosa non va?


 
Arileggi....comunque mi fa piacere che stai bene....


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tieni conto che è quello che mi rimetterò
> mi piace
> mi rappresenta
> 
> ...


Arrivi tardi, gia fatto


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tieni conto che è quello che mi rimetterò
> mi piace
> mi rappresenta
> 
> ...


Già fatto.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Da me le bistecche sono così: http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/images/ricette/gnocchi_sorr380m.jpg


lo vedi che hai dei seri deficit percettivi?

confondi le bistecche con gli gnocchi di patate, quando io argomento di gnocchi al semolino :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (25 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?


 :up:



farfalla ha detto:


> con me si sfama per almeno un mese


:rotfl: 
Ah beh...Amoremio, farà scorta con noi.


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Arileggi....comunque mi fa piacere che stai bene....


Ho riletto, ma non capisco la Tua domanda :sonar:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ho pensato che volesse cucinare te


:rotfl::sonar::rotfl:

ammazza quanto mi fai cattiva!


eppoi ...

mica fa parte della tua "categoria" :diavoletto:

(scherzo, eh?)


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vado da trony


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Marzo 2011)

Dicevo.....



dottor manhattan ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ciao Marì.
> 
> E tu che ne sai?


----------



## Eliade (25 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo vedi che hai dei seri deficit percettivi?
> 
> confondi le bistecche con gli gnocchi di patate, quando io argomento di gnocchi al semolino :mrgreen:


Ahooo...che pignola!

Io me li mangio tutti e due così faccio contenti tutti!


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :up:


Qui ne ho mangiati a quintali:

http://www.sorrentotour.it/parrucchiano/#

:spaghetti:


Che buoni!!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Dicevo.....



Hai ragione :up: ... mo sto pure meglio :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ciao Marì.
> 
> E tu che ne sai?


Per quel poco che la conosco non e' il tipo di mettersi un avatar del genere ... e poi ricordo (se ricordp bene) la lite che ebbe con M&M per un avatar che per me non aveva nulla di "zoccola" ... ricordi Amoretuo , si trattava di te o ricordo male?


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per quel poco che la conosco non e' il tipo di mettersi un avatar del genere ... e poi ricordo (se ricordp bene) la lite che ebbe con M&M per un avatar che per me non aveva nulla di "zoccola" ... ricordi Amoretuo , si trattava di te o ricordo male?


sì ero io
una guerriera con le corna
in quel periodo mi si attagliava assai

mm se la prese perchè avevo definito volgarotto quel che avevo letto di chen e disse che chi aveva un avatar in bikini (non disse proprio così, ma insomma) non poteva permettersi di definire volgari gli altri

diversa percezione e diversa considerazione di "volgarità"


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì ero io
> una guerriera con le corna
> in quel periodo mi si attagliava assai
> 
> ...



... eppure sapessi come era carino prima della vanuta di Chen, poi ... ... ...


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... eppure sapessi come era carino prima della vanuta di Chen, poi ... ... ...


mi rimbalza alquanto

quando disse quella cosa ci rimasi male perchè vivevo un inferno
la cancellai perchè l'altrui percezione di volgarità mi disturbò

mi spiacque poi di averla cancellata
l'ho anche cercata per salvarla da qualche parte
mi ha ben rappresentato: 

aveva le corna, 
era armata fino ai denti
ma non aveva un'espressione cattiva

non l'ho più trovata

fu quello il periodo in cui persa mi trovò un'altra guerriera
in bianco e nero ma con le labbra rosse e con una katana davanti al viso

ma quella non ero io
non in quel momento

lo sono stata, per qualche tempo, qualche mese dopo
e la misi come avatar

poi l'evoluzione continuò


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi rimbalza alquanto
> 
> quando disse quella cosa ci rimasi male perchè vivevo un inferno
> la cancellai perchè l'altrui percezione di volgarità mi disturbò
> ...




Ricordo :up:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Marzo 2011)

ecco!

son tornata me stessa


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2011)

pure moltimodi...
giornata della memoria:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (25 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ecco!
> 
> son tornata me stessa



:up: era ora  :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ecco!
> 
> son tornata me stessa


Te mo' t'aspetti che qualcuno ti dica che le palle le hai lo stesso?

Se vuoi m'informo in giro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (26 Marzo 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> secondo voi si tradisce per delusione o cose simile o perchè la trasgressione ci fa palpitare?



MA NICOLA CHE FINE HA FATTO? :thinking:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te mo' t'aspetti che qualcuno ti dica che le palle le hai lo stesso?
> 
> Se vuoi m'informo in giro...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




se ho le palle o no, non ho bisogno che me lo dicano altri
lo so da sola 

e probabilmente chi le ha davvero, fisiche e/o metafisiche, non ha bisogno di sbandierarle in giro come fanno molti :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tongue of fire (28 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai si ha bisogno di arrivare a questo e non basta una bella giornata di sole, il sapore del buon cibo, la carezza della tua donna/uomo e il sorriso di tuo figlio?


hai perfettamente ragione dovrebbero bastare ma spesso purtroppo entrano in ballo altri fattori, che non ti sto qui ad elencare ma che, credimi, non sono rilegati solo all'aspetto sessuale del tradimento e che, ti portano a fare scelte diverse, scelte molto pericolose per la serenità e l'unione familiare. Prima che me lo chieda tu se il gioco non valga la candela ti rispondo subito: sicuramente il 99% delle volte no, specialmente quando ci sono dei figli in ballo, ma resta quell'1% che spesso predomina su tutto e tutti.


----------



## nicoladm (4 Aprile 2011)

buonasera di che si parla?


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> buonasera di che si parla?



Tradire=trasgredire?

Fatemi un applauso per questo super riassunto di pagine e pagine di thread.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Tradire=trasgredire?
> 
> Fatemi un applauso per questo super riassunto di pagine e pagine di thread.


 :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:

Come vedi basta chiedere:carneval:


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:
> 
> Come vedi basta chiedere:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Tradire=trasgredire?
> 
> Fatemi un applauso per questo super riassunto di pagine e pagine di thread.


 tradire vuol dire ingannare ; e questo vale per tutti i tipi di tradimento.


----------



## nicoladm (4 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Tradire=trasgredire?
> 
> Fatemi un applauso per questo super riassunto di pagine e pagine di thread.


 tradire non è trasgredire, si puo trasgredire in tante cose!


----------



## nicoladm (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> tradire vuol dire ingannare ; e questo vale per tutti i tipi di tradimento.


 certo si puo tradire anche se stessi


----------



## nicoladm (4 Aprile 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> certo si puo tradire anche se stessi


 chissà che peso ha l'inganno nella nostra vita


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> certo si puo tradire anche se stessi


 sì


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

nicoladm ha detto:


> certo si puo tradire anche se stessi


beh farlo da coscienti e' da ricovero...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

